# 3 groups of chilotes in the tank



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

My Paralabidochromis chilotes female spit in her tank at a time when I had no other grow-out tanks available. So I put an egg crate divider in the tank to see if they might survive (they did).

Then I came home from vacation to find that a chilotes female had spit another brood and she was protecting her fry. So the video shows the young juveniles on the right just inside the divider. The female with brood in the middle just outside the divider and the adults crowded to the left of the tank for fear of the female.






Kevin


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice looking fish. I can't believe it worked out so well. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Love that Kevin. Really special to see mama protecting her young in the tank. I've only seen that with my P. pulchers...not my Vics or mbunas. Give her a huge pat on the back and a special treat ... well deserved =D>


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I had several good mothers in this species, protecting and feeding the fry with crushed food they have swallowen
xris


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

very cool !


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The fry were starting to disappear so I moved the whole group to a 30 gallon grow-out tank. Catching all the little ones in a 55 gallon tank took quite awhile.
Kevin


----------

